# How much sleep does your baby get?



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just curious...How many naps does your baby take a day? My sweet Kodi would sleep all day if I'd let her.  she's such a lazy girl.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Mine likes to sleep a lot too!! I guess she just needs her beauty sleep. She like to sleep late and take many naps throughout the day.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

My two puppies have one long nap and then a short nap a day.
I have them on a schedule, as they like the comfort of the familiarity.
They nap the longest when DH comes home form work and has his nap.
For this, I put them in their X-pen and say "naptime girls"

Then they sneak a short nap in the evening between dinner and bedtime.
This second nap is not scheduled by me, but by them!
They nap at my feet if I'm on the computer.
Of course, pusps sleep a lot!

How old is Kodi?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter sleeps whenever he needs to. I would say he sleeps 12-16 hours a day on average.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine does not nap. She sleeps from 11pm - 8am. Then throughout the day she'll go lie down to rest a few times but does not actually sleep during the day. She's always walking around.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes they do need their beauty sleep!  

Jilly, Kodi's 17 mo.'s. She sleeps all night, awakes early, plays for awhile then naps and continues the cylcle throughout the day. I take her for a walk in the afternoon after work. She's home with DH until I get home.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The less active I am during the day, the less active my dogs are. If I spend quite a bit of time on the computer, etc, they will just lay around all day if I stayed there. On and off throughout the day they will chase each other, we'll play together, and they also take several naps. The first nap is usually around 10am (they wake up between 7 & 8am). Their last nap is around 9pm (lol) and we go to bed between 10 & 11pm. They have naps in between those times as well.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine sleep almost all day. 

They both go to work with me so we're up around 8 and get to the office around 9. They play/wrestle and go nuts for the first 15 minutes then they are pretty much out for the rest of the day.

Then they play or train for a bit when we get home, then nap or just hang out. I want to be a dog sometimes!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nelson probably sleeps about 8 hours or so at night...give or take. He goes to bed whenever my mom does, and then gets up whenever she does. So it depends on the day.

And then throughout the day he takes like cat naps. He is always getting up and walking around. Like if we leave the room he gets up to follow us sometimes. Other times he stays zonked out. And while we are out I'm not sure what he does. I will have to video tape him again. When we first started locking him in the kitchen when we go out instead of his crate (which he barked in)...he walked around, barked, howled, laid down, got up, walking around barked, howled, cried....so I dunno if he still does that now. I hope he naps for a couple hours!


----------

